# alba 16 inch dvd combo freeview



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

hi guys merry christmas

just got a little tv for my sons room iv tuned in all the channels but now it displays video not supported im using an old tv antenna and wondering is this my problem ?

thanks


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

Derry City N.Irl


Alba 16 Inch HD Ready LED TV DVD Combi - Black £99.99 @ Argos ( free del with code ) - HotUKDeals


> Digital features:
> •This TV will not work with digital signals in the Republic of Ireland, you will require a digital set top box or satellite source .


----------



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

i live in northern ireland


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

with digital tv, its an all or nothing display...either you see the whole picture or no service.

the tv auto-tune selection will tune for all the freeview channels that have sufficient signal strength (via the antenna).

if the old antenna worked well enough for VHF/UHF reception in the past then it should be okay for digital reception, but you may have to realign the antenna to improve reception from your local transmitter (the Limavady transmitter?)

this is the link for Questions & Answers for: Alba 16 Inch HD Ready LED TV DVD Combi

can always try testing the reception with a coffee can digital TV antenna


----------



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

i think i may need to update the aerial as the one im using is from an analogue tv, one of the questions from the link above relates to this so i will post back my findings


----------

